# GASLOW GASIT OR SAFEFILL opinions



## mickymost (May 3, 2019)

After umming and arring for a while im looking into fitting a refill gas system to our 1993 HYMER S560

The brochure states two 11kg bottles will fit.At present I have two 6kg Calor Propane which dont last two minutes and cost £24 quid upwards to replace each time.So I have been looking at Gaslow Gasit and today discovered these Safefill bottles.Has anyone used Safefill and will the garage forecourt turn the pump on if one is trying to connect a fill pump hose to a bottle in a locker? even though they claim to be designed to be safe.

Safefill advantages 

just buy bottles and sit in locker job done

no extra fill hoses outside fill point etc to buy

Safefill Disadvantages   

have to unconnect bottle each time to fill
possibilty of Forecourt refusing to turn pump on



Gaslow and Gasit Advantages

All connected tidy in locker so no need to mess around disconnecting to fill 

Gaslow and Gasit Disadvantages

Extra cost? in comparison i/e all extra parts needed to install


Has anyone fitted Refill Gas to a classic Hymer? If so what size bottles will fit in that locker the one at the front on the offside by the front seat. will 11kg fit as claimed by Hymer?

Other Motorhomes owners other than Hymer please feel free to comment on what size you have managed to fit please

Obviously I dont want to pay and order bottles for delivery then find they cant fit in the locker.


The safefill bottles seem quite costly for just a bottle what is other peoples opininions on this?


Any advice greatfully received.

Michael


----------



## mickymost (May 3, 2019)

hairydog said:


> If you plan to keep the van for a while, I suggest you get an underslung tank instead. That way you keep the gas locker for storing other stuff and can have a larger capacity than 44 litres of LPG. There should be plenty of space underneath to fit on on that van.
> If you plan to replace the van in the near future, you might be better getting refillable bottles, so you can keep them when you sell.
> I would definitely and strongly advise you to have a fill hose with an external fill point fitted. Not a lot more money, but less hassle and no risks of problems filling at suspicious garages.
> Safefill looks like a swindle to me.



Hairydog thank you for your reply.Have you fitted an underslung Tank to your motorhome and  if so how easy is it to do .I am of technical ability so feel confident to install myself (would of course get it checked by a registered fitter)

What size of underslung is available ok ill google and look


thank you


Michael


----------



## alwaysared (May 3, 2019)

I believe that there are certain places that are approved to fill Safefill bottles and you may have trouble filling them up at a filling station. I fitted Alugas to save on weight.

Regards,
Del


----------



## yorkslass (May 3, 2019)

I quite like the idea of the Safe fill bottles. I'm sure I read that they have an agreement with Morrison's to fill them. May have read it on here.


----------



## CarlandHels (May 3, 2019)

We use Safefill. Had no probs of getting it filled at Morrisons, Shell etc. I got 2 10kg bottles and it saves us a fortune as we live in the van 24/7. We chose Safefill due to being able to move them from van to van, take one out for BBQ if needed etc..  Think they're great...


----------



## guerdeval (May 3, 2019)

Tried gas low and underslung and it's underslung every time for me, I have wondered if a round tank they fit to cars ilo spare wheel for lpg conversions might be an economical way to do it if type approved.


----------



## yorkslass (May 3, 2019)

Just been on Motorhomer and there is a thread there about Morrison's gas. Seems Safe fill is ok.


----------



## Wooie1958 (May 3, 2019)

Gas It here simply for the almost fit and forget procedure sadly though i only have room in my gas locker for 2 X 6kg bottles.

I have a manual change over system then i know exactly where i`m up to with the gas supply.

As soon as one cylinder is empty i manually change over to the other cylinder ( close one valve and open the other ) and at the first opportunity i re-fill.

That way it uses up the older gas and i`ve always plenty and never worry.


----------



## trevskoda (May 3, 2019)

guerdeval said:


> Tried gas low and underslung and it's underslung every time for me, I have wondered if a round tank they fit to cars ilo spare wheel for lpg conversions might be an economical way to do it if type approved.



No good as it supplys liquid from bottom where as the correct tank runs gas  from top.


----------



## mistericeman (May 3, 2019)

Wooie1958 said:


> Gas It here simply for the almost fit and forget procedure sadly though i only have room in my gas locker for 2 X 6kg bottles.
> 
> I have a manual change over system then i know exactly where i`m up to with the gas supply.
> 
> ...



Same here only Gaslow....
Bottle filler point inbetween bottles inside locker as didn't want to drill the bodywork (no flat surface on skirts so would have meant running filler hose back inside van to get to flat sides)
Never had an issue filling at morrisons/independants or my local Autogas place.

Very pleasant filling up knowing your not being ripped off by Calor.... 
Be even better when I ditch the gas fire for another eberspacher and swap the gas fridge for a compressor one.


----------



## Wooie1958 (May 3, 2019)

Father-in-law has just bought a new 6kg Calor Lite ( approx 12 litres ) at Blackpool Calor for*£26 *  :scared:    yes i said *£26*  :scared::scared:

Didn`t tell him that i recently topped up 17.8 litres for £9.68 at Morrisins Leyland.


----------



## mickymost (May 3, 2019)

mistericeman said:


> Same here only Gaslow....
> Bottle filler point inbetween bottles inside locker as didn't want to drill the bodywork (no flat surface on skirts so would have meant running filler hose back inside van to get to flat sides)
> Never had an issue filling at morrisons/independants or my local Autogas place.
> 
> ...



Mistericeman thank you for reply and putting up the pictures as they are really helpfull.What size are those bottles please?Good idea with the fill point too.I take it eberspacher is a diesel heater? and a genuine diesel heater and not the cheaper chinese versions?I know its a little cheeky but could you list what other parts are needed apart from the gaslow bottles.At present I have two 6kg Calor bottles propane going to a central truma changeover valve so what parts  may be needed from this point to the bottles?

sorry if its any trouble to list the parts.

I still may consider the safefill bottle option as it seems other forum members think tey are easy to use and great but want to sort of compare the cost of each install with probably a similar size gaslow/gasit or safefill bottle to the 6kg calors then will make a decision

thanks to all who have replied so far.....

Michael


----------



## mickymost (May 3, 2019)

runnach said:


> Safefill ticks our boxes, composite see through material, where you can view contents remaining in tank, no dodgy gauges to wonder about. Very light and corrosive free.
> 
> Filled at stations here and in France with ease, when at home and need a top up, chuck in car and drive to fill station, no requirement to take MH.
> 
> I fail to understand HD's comment on safefill being a swindle, perhaps he can elaborate??



So in UK you have not had any problems at any forecourt petrol station with taking out of your car boot and taking Safefill  bottle to the pump to fill?Or do you go to cashier first to ensure its ok as many are using adaptors to refill Calor Bottles which from what I read is a very dangerous practice?So could be a problem with the cashier not switching the gas pump on?


Michael


----------



## yeoblade (May 3, 2019)

mickymost said:


> So in UK you have not had any problems at any forecourt petrol station with taking out of your car boot and taking Safefill  bottle to the pump to fill?Or do you go to cashier first to ensure its ok as many are using adaptors to refill Calor Bottles which from what I read is a very dangerous practice?So could be a problem with the cashier not switching the gas pump on?
> 
> 
> Michael



I think if you go to the cashier to request their permission you are inviting trouble, If the installation you have is safe/approved then just fill up.


----------



## mistericeman (May 3, 2019)

mickymost said:


> Mistericeman thank you for reply and putting up the pictures as they are really helpfull.What size are those bottles please?Good idea with the fill point too.I take it eberspacher is a diesel heater? and a genuine diesel heater and not the cheaper chinese versions?I know its a little cheeky but could you list what other parts are needed apart from the gaslow bottles.At present I have two 6kg Calor bottles propane going to a central truma changeover valve so what parts  may be needed from this point to the bottles?
> 
> sorry if its any trouble to list the parts.
> 
> ...



I bought the two 6kg bottles second hand (and still with plenty of test left) and they came with a link pipe BUT no fill pipe or filler connection for £80. 
Another £60 for fill hose/and fill connector with mounting bracket... 
I replaced the T connector that my Calor bottles connected to with a level gauge (not vital BUT gives a rough visual check to level AND basic pressure drop test) for another£30. 

Obviously more expensive if you're buying brand new BUT Soon paid back if you use the vehicle regularly. 

Pretty much this BUT slightly cheaper without the panel mounted filler.. 

https://www.gaslowdirect.com/epages...u67/Products/01-4950/SubProducts/01-4950-0074


----------



## mickymost (May 3, 2019)

mistericeman said:


> I bought the two 6kg bottles second hand (and still with plenty of test left) and they came with a link pipe BUT no fill pipe or filler connection for £80.
> Another £60 for fill hose/and fill connector with mounting bracket...
> I replaced the T connector that my Calor bottles connected to with a level gauge (not vital BUT gives a rough visual check to level AND basic pressure drop test) for another£30.
> 
> ...



Sounds like you got a bargain with what price you paid for your gaslow bottles so well done to you on the purchase back to the eberspacher is it german russian or chinese?

Michael


----------



## mistericeman (May 3, 2019)

mickymost said:


> Sounds like you got a bargain with what price you paid for your gaslow bottles so well done to you on the purchase back to the eberspacher is it german russian or chinese?
> 
> Michael



German genuine.... We use the van all year around and I didn't want to be stuck freezing because it had packed in some snow ridden wild spot.... 

IF its just occasional use I wouldn't worry so much BUT I don't like being cold and have bigger fish to fry than whether mister Miaggi was arsed to bolt it together properly before heading off for his dim sum on Friday night ;-)


----------



## mickymost (May 3, 2019)

mistericeman said:


> German genuine.... We use the van all year around and I didn't want to be stuck freezing because it had packed in some snow ridden wild spot....
> 
> IF its just occasional use I wouldn't worry so much BUT I don't like being cold and have bigger fish to fry than whether mister Miaggi was arsed to bolt it together properly before heading off for his dim sum on Friday night ;-)



Thank you again.You only get what you pay for obviously ref eberspacher.Did you not have the gas fire already installed or I presume the diesel heater is cheaper to run and Did you also install it yourself

Michael


----------



## mistericeman (May 3, 2019)

mickymost said:


> Thank you again.You only get what you pay for obviously ref eberspacher.Did you not have the gas fire already installed or I presume the diesel heater is cheaper to run and Did you also install it yourself
> 
> Michael



When I built our transit it as from pretty much scratch (ex welfare bus stripped out) 
I added solar/split charge and 3 x 100ah leisure batteries to run everything including cooking by electric (microwave /kettle /slow cooker /toaster etc)and eberspacher as didn't want gas on board.... BUT wanted to be self sufficient power wise. 

Nearly 4 years on we have bought a Swift 590 On a Ducato chassis and are now going through a bit of reworking to deal with the pitiful electrical power it has.... 
So more batteries/solar (keeping the gas cooking) refillable gas AND going back to eberspacher diesel heating as I found it vastly more economic than the gas fire fitted in the Swift.... 
The 3 way fridge will be going in favour of a 12v compressor fridge too (in the transit the Waeco 40l coolbox has been running close to 3 years 24/7/365.... Just on solar and us going away regularly in winter, with just the occasional charge in darkest winter when weve not been away for a few weeks due to work or weather)


----------



## RoaminRog (May 3, 2019)

A vote for Gas It here. I have two 11kg 4 hole bottles fitted in my Autotrail, and installed a filler point on each side of the vehicle, then it doesn’t matter which side of the pump you can get on.
I have plumbed both tanks to act as one big tank, so no changeover valve, and monitor the level from a digital reader mounted in the kitchen.
Could never be without it now.
The only problem you MAY encounter with a filler point inside the gas cupboard is when you are abroad, a lot of forecourt kiosk staff are relatively young, and have been instructed not to allow the refilling of exchangeable bottles. Many young folk assume that if they can SEE the bottles, they are not to turn the pump on. My command of the foreign is not good enough to argue the point with them so I have opted this time for external fillpoints, and haven’t had a problem since.
If you go onto the Gas It website GAS IT LPG and Autogas refillable gas products for motorhomes, caravans, catering, commercial and industrial use. - GAS IT Leisure Gas Bottles, Gas Cylincers and Gas Tanks - Catering, Motorhome, Campervan, Caravan, Farrier and Road Repair Refillable Gas Solutions. you can design your own system and find bottle/tank dimensions.
Initially, the cost is considerable, but you will soon recoup the cost, consider that I can fill two 11kg bottles, from empty, for around £22.... and of course it remains your property, so that if you ever sell your van, you can swap it to your new one.


----------



## mickymost (May 3, 2019)

RoaminRog said:


> A vote for Gas It here. I have two 11kg 4 hole bottles fitted in my Autotrail, and installed a filler point on each side of the vehicle, then it doesn’t matter which side of the pump you can get on.
> I have plumbed both tanks to act as one big tank, so no changeover valve, and monitor the level from a digital reader mounted in the kitchen.
> Could never be without it now.
> The only problem you MAY encounter with a filler point inside the gas cupboard is when you are abroad, a lot of forecourt kiosk staff are relatively young, and have been instructed not to allow the refilling of exchangeable bottles. Many young folk assume that if they can SEE the bottles, they are not to turn the pump on. My command of the foreign is not good enough to argue the point with them so I have opted this time for external fillpoints, and haven’t had a problem since.
> ...





Thank you Rog and good advice here.I like the way you have two fill points on your Motorhome, extra cost for pipe etc BUT as you say handy when in Petrol Station and can only get to one side.Abroad is no problem as at present other half Swmbo doesnt want to go (working on that)last time we took a motohome abroad was in 1995 way before Wildcamping was invented lol.So constant touring UK at present.As you say costly to fit BUT NO BRAINER as will pay for itself eventually.I really hate the ripoff Calor bottle refills are in price.

ps do you really have a bidet (footwash )in your Motorhome

Michael


----------



## RoaminRog (May 3, 2019)

mickymost said:


> Thank you Rog and good advice here.I like the way you have two fill points on your Motorhome, extra cost for pipe etc BUT as you say handy when in Petrol Station and can only get to one side.Abroad is no problem as at present other half Swmbo doesnt want to go (working on that)last time we took a motohome abroad was in 1995 way before Wildcamping was invented lol.So constant touring UK at present.As you say costly to fit BUT NO BRAINER as will pay for itself eventually.I really hate the ripoff Calor bottle refills are in price.
> 
> ps do you really have a bidet (footwash )in your Motorhome
> 
> Michael



Yes, we really have a bidet, fitted into our Thetford toilet. Imported from Italy and way overpriced but what a luxury!


----------



## mickymost (May 3, 2019)

RoaminRog said:


> Yes, we really have a bidet, fitted into our Thetford toilet. Imported from Italy and way overpriced but what a luxury!



Rog and the Birthday Lady

So no excuses then for walking round with dirty feet lol 


Michael


----------



## molly 2 (May 3, 2019)

Check for lpg availability  locally , if used for heating in winter the saving is huge


 A crumpet is not just for breakfast .


----------



## Debs (May 4, 2019)

Wooie1958 said:


> Gas It here simply for the almost fit and forget procedure sadly though i only have room in my gas locker for 2 X 6kg bottles.
> 
> I have a manual change over system then i know exactly where i`m up to with the gas supply.
> 
> ...



That's the same system I use, and it works. :idea-007:


----------



## Harleyboygaz3 (May 4, 2019)

trevskoda said:


> No good as it supplys liquid from bottom where as the correct tank runs gas  from top.



Cheers for that Trev, now looking at converting ours and the local campervan garage told me the same. I would have preferred the underslung system as have used them for years on cars converted to run on LPG but he said the same that it would pick up liquid as apposed to vapour and could be dangerous? Looks like I might have to go for Gas it or similar? Incidentally, I currently run 2 large Galp propane cylinders in my front locker which I assume will be similar size bottles to the Gas it type?

Gary


----------



## mickymost (May 4, 2019)

Harleyboygaz3 said:


> Cheers for that Trev, now looking at converting ours and the local campervan garage told me the same. I would have preferred the underslung system as have used them for years on cars converted to run on LPG but he said the same that it would pick up liquid as apposed to vapour and could be dangerous? Looks like I might have to go for Gas it or similar? Incidentally, I currently run 2 large Galp propane cylinders in my front locker which I assume will be similar size bottles to the Gas it type?
> 
> Gary



Gary what size of KG are your two Galp bottles.I have an older Hymer 1993 with probably a similar size locker to yours and I have two 6kg calor propane bottles in there at present.I measured the locker and weighed it up today and dont think two 11kg Gasit or similar Gaslow or similar Safefill bottles will fit if I go down that locker bottle route in preference to underslung.
What do you think?

Michael


----------



## Harleyboygaz3 (May 4, 2019)

mickymost said:


> Gary what size of KG are your two Galp bottles.I have an older Hymer 1993 with probably a similar size locker to yours and I have two 6kg calor propane bottles in there at present.I measured the locker and weighed it up today and dont think two 11kg Gasit or similar Gaslow or similar Safefill bottles will fit if I go down that locker bottle route in preference to underslung.
> What do you think?
> 
> Michael



Michael, the bottles I am using in my locker are 11 kg and from the Galp website says they are 32cm wide. These just fit snuggly in my S700 locker ok but not sure if your locker is same size? Haven’t checked the diameter of the Gas it ones yet but assumed they would be the same as the Galp ones? Would have prefered an underslung cylinder as I have loads of space underneath van and have a 1400kg payload. I reckon would be a cheaper option for underslung as well, pity.. Anyone else on here using an underslung cylinder that can comment on?

Gary


----------



## witzend (May 4, 2019)

mickymost said:


> What size of underslung is available ok ill google and look


  Tanks here
Underslung LPG Gas Tank Kit for Motorhomes - LPG Shop

Safe fill equivalent here
Refillable LPG gas 10KG - 24.5 litres composite lightweight cylinder for UK


----------



## Harleyboygaz3 (May 5, 2019)

witzend said:


> Tanks here
> Underslung LPG Gas Tank Kit for Motorhomes - LPG Shop
> 
> Safe fill equivalent here
> Refillable LPG gas 10KG - 24.5 litres composite lightweight cylinder for UK



Thanks for that Witzend I was looking at the Lpg shop earlier and the cylinders they sell are Stako which indeed are a good manufacture,I have had several of these cylinders on various cars and 4x4’s over many years with no problems at all. Have also been doing a lot of research this evening on underslung cylinders pros and cons including someone being put off having underslung installed by a motorhome dealer. Someone pointed out to him that the dealer would be doing themselves out of profit by recommending but would be in profit by selling them a refillable bottle system ? Anyway conclusion is I think I’m going to go down the underslung route with large capacity as apposed to refillable bottle system. There seem to be lots of motorhome owners out there with this set up so surely should be no risk?

Gary


----------



## phillybarbour (May 5, 2019)

GasIt for me, well priced never had any issues and filling no problems so far (7 years).


----------



## mickymost (May 5, 2019)

runnach said:


> MM, reach a decision yet on what brand and type of system?



Runnach the jury still out im still thinking what to do.Im leaning towards the gas locker refill bottles rather than underslung.Underslung I realise I could buy a really larger tank BUT the Hymer really struggles with hills i/e down to first gear on many  occasions so I also am considering the weight issue on this.BUT also I want the largest refill Bottles for the locker and with my measurements I dont think a pair of 11kg bottles in any type ie safefill gasit or gaslow will fit.The old Hymer brochure I have says 11kg bottles will fit but I struggle to see that.HarleyboyGaz in Portugal on  here  who also has an older  Hymer s700 and says he has two galp propane bottles in his locker both 11kgs.Im sure his locker will be exactly the same as mine.I dont want to fork out money and have bottles sent then find they wont fit.So a bit of a problem or not mmmm.
Bit more thought required altough I still like the idea of the safefill bottles as they seem lightweight.


Michael


----------



## mickymost (May 5, 2019)

Harleyboygaz3 said:


> Thanks for that Witzend I was looking at the Lpg shop earlier and the cylinders they sell are Stako which indeed are a good manufacture,I have had several of these cylinders on various cars and 4x4’s over many years with no problems at all. Have also been doing a lot of research this evening on underslung cylinders pros and cons including someone being put off having underslung installed by a motorhome dealer. Someone pointed out to him that the dealer would be doing themselves out of profit by recommending but would be in profit by selling them a refillable bottle system ? Anyway conclusion is I think I’m going to go down the underslung route with large capacity as apposed to refillable bottle system. There seem to be lots of motorhome owners out there with this set up so surely should be no risk?
> 
> Gary



Gary do you struggle to climb hills in your Hymer like I do and mine is a lot shorter than yours (Motorhome I mean)lol before all the comments lol!
If so something to consider before you decide like me.


----------



## Harleyboygaz3 (May 5, 2019)

mickymost said:


> Gary do you struggle to climb hills in your Hymer like I do and mine is a lot shorter than yours (Motorhome I mean)lol before all the comments lol!
> If so something to consider before you decide like me.



Hi Michael, yes my old Hymer does struggle a little up hills but ALWAYS gets there, maybe not as quick as most but Hey.. were not in a race, it’s all about taking our time and enjoying  From trucking experience from over the years I don’t think the extra added weight would effect yours or mine in any shape or form.


----------



## mickymost (May 5, 2019)

Harleyboygaz3 said:


> Hi Michael, yes my old Hymer does struggle a little up hills but ALWAYS gets there, maybe not as quick as most but Hey.. were not in a race, it’s all about taking our time and enjoying &#55357;&#56842; From trucking experience from over the years I don’t think the extra added weight would effect yours or mine in any shape or form.



Gary sorry to go off on a tangent but is your Hymer Manual or Automatic.If Manual like mine do you find on a steep hill going up you are constantly changing up and down thru the gears with the engine sort of screaming in the lower gear then immediately when one changes up to a higher gear one has to change down again.It sure pees off all behind me thats for sure.So I could still maybe think of an Underslung Tank like you are thinking of fitting.BTW do you know of a Scottish couple who own a long Hymer classic 1990/91? with a Peugeot Base and have owned it for I think was it 15 yearS?They bought it from Peter Hambilton who used to run Hymeruk  in Preston UK.We met them in Saltburn on Sea last week and they regularly travel over winter to Portugal and spoke Of a youger guy who owns a Merc s700 and I feel it could be you.

Michael


----------



## Harleyboygaz3 (May 6, 2019)

mickymost said:


> Gary sorry to go off on a tangent but is your Hymer Manual or Automatic.If Manual like mine do you find on a steep hill going up you are constantly changing up and down thru the gears with the engine sort of screaming in the lower gear then immediately when one changes up to a higher gear one has to change down again.It sure pees off all behind me thats for sure.So I could still maybe think of an Underslung Tank like you are thinking of fitting.BTW do you know of a Scottish couple who own a long Hymer classic 1990/91? with a Peugeot Base and have owned it for I think was it 15 yearS?They bought it from Peter Hambilton who used to run Hymeruk  in Preston UK.We met them in Saltburn on Sea last week and they regularly travel over winter to Portugal and spoke Of a youger guy who owns a Merc s700 and I feel it could be you.
> 
> Michael


Michael, mines manual as well and yes I do have to go through the gears sometimes with the engine screaming. Was out last week for a couple of days up into the Alentejo and had some pretty steep hills to get up. Luckily most had crawler lanes so no worries you just get used to it and put up with it after a while. It must be someone else with the S700 Michael not me ,I have seen another S700 once before near where I live in Tavira and was on Brit. plates. I certainly wouldn’t let it put you off fitting an underslung tank though. I’ve used mine for picking up very heavy stuff inside and on my motorcycle platform and haven’t noticed a great deal of difference in performance. Keep us posted with what you decide to do.

Gary


----------



## mickymost (May 6, 2019)

Harleyboygaz3 said:


> Michael, mines manual as well and yes I do have to go through the gears sometimes with the engine screaming. Was out last week for a couple of days up into the Alentejo and had some pretty steep hills to get up. Luckily most had crawler lanes so no worries you just get used to it and put up with it after a while. It must be someone else with the S700 Michael not me ,I have seen another S700 once before near where I live in Tavira and was on Brit. plates. I certainly wouldn’t let it put you off fitting an underslung tank though. I’ve used mine for picking up very heavy stuff inside and on my motorcycle platform and haven’t noticed a great deal of difference in performance. Keep us posted with what you decide to do.
> 
> Gary



Gary thank you for your reply and the info on hills with your Hymer.As you say with a crawler lane one just gets out of the way and lets the other vehicles overtake.Last week we went down a steep hill then immediately had to climb another.My wife in the suicide seat i/e left hand drive and relating to her sitting position on Uk Roads,she looks at me and wonders why im letting the engine screams its guts off.As she can drive BUT WONT drive this vehicle I dont think she realises how frustrating for me it is to make the engine scream BUT theres nothing I can do.To get up the hill this is all I can do with no Turbo.So thank you for reassuring me its a common problem on an older Merc Hymer.Thank you for suggesting that the hymer wont suffer with any extra weight so my options are open again on Refill tanks and maybe an underslung tank.I want a tank with a high capacity gas contents so I can save a fortune on what I waste on Calor (rip off merchants)and want to be able to put the heater on yes that Truma fire which is efficient but is hungery for gas/fuel to run it.At present we tend to freeze when its cold outside with not having the heater on long enough to do any good which is annoying....



Michael


----------



## paulhelenwilko (May 6, 2019)

Hello Mickey,

I like you have just gone through this, and I think everyone will have variations on their installation. I attach pics of what I think will work best for us.




I have gone for a single Alugas 11KG bottle. I looked at the 14Kg version but it would not fit in my Hymer locker (height wise). I have also a UK pigtail Tee'd off so I have the option to use a refillable bottle (for example going somewhere with no lpg.)

I thought 11kg bottle would be enough as we can keep 'topping up' as and when see LPG. So far I have found the Gauge on the Alugas bottle to be accurate if not a little difficult to read in the locker.

Carrying 1 LPG bottle means I have room in the locker for other essentials.

I created a spreadsheet containing dimensions etc but the excel file would not load so I have attached the PDF. For me I think the pay back will be about 3 years. However there is also the advantage in the convenience of LPG and the weight saving of the Alugas bottle.

View attachment Shared gas sizes and prices.pdf

I also opted for the flush type Filler point, as opposed to the fuel cap type. I just thought the flush type fitted better to the aluminum skirt and was more discrete. However you do have to screw in the bayonet fitting each time.

View attachment gas it filler.pdf

Paul


----------



## mickymost (May 7, 2019)

paulhelenwilko said:


> Hello Mickey,
> 
> I like you have just gone through this, and I think everyone will have variations on their installation. I attach pics of what I think will work best for us.
> 
> ...




Paul thank you for your input and explaining what you have done.Im looking at your picture there and your locker does look narrower than mine but higher but I think its the way the picture is coming over i/e an optical illusion and probably the locker size is exactly the same as mine as I cant see Hymer altering the locker sizes much? I can see your alugas bottle you have removed the carrying handle so I didnt realise one could do that which may help me to fit an 11kg in my locker if a bought an Alugas also with the removable handle.I also like the fact you have mixed it up by also using a UK Pigtail to use a Calor bottle  etc if need be.Is this safe? I pressume providing if you had both bottles fitted AND the calor valve was closed then when filling the refillable bottle the gas cant get into the calor bottle as being dangerous.


Michael


----------



## Pudsey Bear (May 7, 2019)

Gasit every time for me, don;t foget your discount code


----------



## mickymost (May 7, 2019)

*Not sure how to do this but I think if it works this Youtube will help with install*

[video=youtube_share;G2Cj0MNpHzM]https://youtu.be/G2Cj0MNpHzM[/video]



hope the link works This guy has really helped in showing how a refill gas install should be done please feel free to comment.And make sure you watch until the end.


----------



## paulhelenwilko (May 7, 2019)

Micky, I used a professional to install the Alugas bottle and pipework. I explained what I wanted with the spare pigtail and he included the tee joint which has some kind of one way valve. Like you I didn't feel totally happy with this and found a blanking cap for the pigtail, this not only gives peace of mind but keeps the exposed end and rubber seal clean. I was assured that the calor and LPG would not mix, but I would only have one valve open at a time.
Of course if you were abroad you could fit a pigtail to fit local exchange bottles.

The handle on top of the Alugas bottle is for carrying and removing it saves a few centimeters, but also allows the pipes to be fed from any direction. The gauge can be read from the side.

I think the locker is hymer standard for around 2007, the camera angle may not help.

There are several recent threads on the refillable topic over on motorhomer.

Paul


----------



## mickymost (May 7, 2019)

paulhelenwilko said:


> Micky, I used a professional to install the Alugas bottle and pipework. I explained what I wanted with the spare pigtail and he included the tee joint which has some kind of one way valve. Like you I didn't feel totally happy with this and found a blanking cap for the pigtail, this not only gives peace of mind but keeps the exposed end and rubber seal clean. I was assured that the calor and LPG would not mix, but I would only have one valve open at a time.
> Of course if you were abroad you could fit a pigtail to fit local exchange bottles.
> 
> The handle on top of the Alugas bottle is for carrying and removing it saves a few centimeters, but also allows the pipes to be fed from any direction. The gauge can be read from the side.
> ...




Paul thank you

Dont forget to watch my above youtube attached clip (its not me)on Previous post which will help people if they want to go down the Safefill bottle route.IT SURE IS WORTH A VIEW

Michael


----------



## andyjanet (May 7, 2019)

paulhelenwilko said:


> Hello Mickey,
> 
> I like you have just gone through this, and I think everyone will have variations on their installation. I attach pics of what I think will work best for us.
> 
> ...


 I’m sure there’s room for another crate in there, I take it you were just on your way to the offy


----------



## paulhelenwilko (May 7, 2019)

I was experimenting with crate sizes to see if I could get enough in to last a day!


----------



## Nabsim (May 7, 2019)

That YouTube was frightening, no wonder some forecourts don’t want you filling up. Too much messing about with adaptors for me, I prefer external fill and permanent fixing


----------



## mickymost (May 7, 2019)

Nabsim said:


> That YouTube was frightening, no wonder some forecourts don’t want you filling up. Too much messing about with adaptors for me, I prefer external fill and permanent fixing



What did you think of his tool to modify his Gas Locker to get the bottle to fit?I wouldnt want to be buying this motorhome off him when he may offer it for sale in the future thats for sure.


----------



## Nabsim (May 7, 2019)

mickymost said:


> What did you think of his tool to modify his Gas Locker to get the bottle to fit?I wouldnt want to be buying this motorhome off him when he may offer it for sale in the future thats for sure.



Probably someone is going to buy it not realising. It’s hard to believe someone would actually do that, more like someone breaking in a van lol

His toolkit needs a lot of updating.


----------



## mickymost (May 8, 2019)

runnach said:


> I gave up after reading his spelling "bottol" thick as comes to mind and, his measuring is as good as his spelling.
> 
> For the record, what he purchased was not SafeFill brand cylinder.



So Runnach you never watched as far as his Hammer modifications then?So how can you tell the bottle is Not a Safefill please


Michael


----------



## Wooie1958 (May 8, 2019)

Is the video meant to be a joke                     or does that clown really think we are going to attack our pride and joys with a fcuking hammer          :scared:


----------

